# What do you wear to sleep in?



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

Curious, so I decided to take a poll. For me it's underwear and a t-shirt, that's been my sleepwear since I was a kid. In winter if I'm cold I'll wear sweatpants and a sweatshirt to bed.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Boxers, Always been that way and always will be.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Pajamas when it's cold, Less pajamas when it's warm, underwear when it's hot, and naked when it's really hot. Yupp.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

^Naked is always really hot! :lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

voted other. depends on the temperature. ( Ive got an electric blanket a few years ago.wooooo!!!! they are great!!!!!:boogie)

1) very cold........T shirt, and pajama bottom and socks.
2) normal temp......T shirt and pajama bottom and socks, sometimes T shirt and boxers and socks.
3) too hot........ only boxers and socks.( rarely)


I dont like not wearing socks to sleep.....i dont really like the feeling of contact of bare feet on duvet etc........


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I just sleep in whatever I happen to have been wearing that day. Unless I'm wearing dress clothes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Usually sweatpants and a t-shirt.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Sometimes loose pants with no shirt, and sometimes nothing. Thank god I live on my own.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Usually T-Shirt and underwear


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Pajama pants in the winter, and usually boxers/t-shirt or just boxers anytime else.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Usually boxers, on occasion nude, & if cold I'll put on a pair of comfy pants & a shirt or something


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

boxers all year round


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Naked or underwear. I get too warm otherwise.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Naked & fuzzy socks.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

honestly, it depends on my mood. If i'm cold i'll probably put on pj pants and if its hot then shorts and some old t-shirt. buttt if i'm sick It's probably naked. lol


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Pajamas.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

a t-shirt and pajama shorts


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Depends on the time of year. When its cold out I wear sweat pants and a T-shirt, sometimes a pull over hoodie. During the summer I wear gym shorts and a T-shirt or wife beater.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

A t-shirt and undies usually.

Or just undies if it's really hot.


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

Socks. Nothin else...... And knee highs only. Don't judge me.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Usually underwear and a t-shirt. Sometimes naked though lol.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I've never slept au naturale, maybe I'll try it sometime :lol I sleep in boxers and a shirt weather is hot or cold.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

mark101 said:


> A top hat,bow tie and a smile


Hahaha.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Always naked, unless I'm too tired then I just pass out half way through taking my clothes off.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I sleep naked except in the winter times when it's really cold. Then I would wear warm pajama pants and a baggy t shirt.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

usually the clothes i wore all day,... or pajamas


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I mostly wear nightgowns. Sometimes I wear a tank top or a soft t-shirt. Always wear undies. If I get too warm in the middle of the night I'll take off the top.

I can't stand wearing pants to bed. Comfortable shorts are ok, but I prefer not to have anything rubbing between my legs when I'm sleeping.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

T shirt and shorts. I'm not comfortable being naked


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

T-shirt and shorts, even in the winter.


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

three piece violet suit with a monocle in each eye


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I wear a variety of things. Sometimes pajama pants or pajama shorts with a t-shirt or tank top. Sometimes just regular shorts and some sort of shirt. Sometimes just a shirt and underwear... Right now I'm wearing spongebob pajama shorts and a hoodie, and that's what I'll sleep in tonight.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Boxers


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Pajamas usually

Girls here talking about sleeping naked or in their underwear 
*erection*


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

T shirt , boxers , and shorts


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

naked


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I tried sleeping in just my underwear a couple years ago and haven't gone back to pants since.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Either a gown or a T-Shirt with no bottoms unless I'm outside my room. Then I put on PJ bottoms with whatever I'm wearing.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Insecure said:


> Either a gown or a T-Shirt with no bottoms unless I'm outside my room. Then I put on PJ bottoms with whatever I'm wearing.


Same here. :um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Naked


----------



## coolguy101 (Jun 22, 2011)

I just wear my regular clothes, which is usually a polo shirt and cargo pants.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Tangerine said:


> Pajamas when it's cold, Less pajamas when it's warm, underwear when it's hot, and naked when it's really hot. Yupp.


Well put and nice


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Starts at sweats from head-to-toe and progressively less the warmer it gets.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

with only underwear- love on bed
without any cloths on- lust on bed
with more cloths on- A part of life called "Sleep"


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

Underwear(Boxers if I must), and a large-ish shirt. They're like XL or XXL.

I have never, and will never sleep naked. I despise the idea, and nudity as a whole.
I've slept shirtless on about 3 occasions during the hottest summer nights but never nude.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Boxers and a t-shirt when it's hot, pajamas when it's cold.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

nakey, unless its freezing


----------



## Charcoal (Apr 15, 2012)

what ever I fall asleep in, not uncommon for me to wake up fully dressed from the previous day on the couch or in bed. For pajamas usually pants/shorts and a tank top.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Usually boxers and a big t-shirt.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Much the same as when I am getting up at the normal time.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't have actual pajamas. I just wear sweatpants and sweatshirts. Or t-shirts if it's warmer.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

The same sorts of things I normally wear at home. T-shirts and lounge/sweat/pajama pants or shorts.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Tank top and shorts or underwear, all season. I've tried sleeping naked and it feels too strange to me.


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

I am seriously a human furnace when I sleep. I mean super hot to the touch, it's ridiculous. With that being said, I always sleep naked. Anything else is way too uncomfortable.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I sleep in boxers. If someone knocks on my door I like to be ready. otherwise i just sleep in the clothes I have on.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I sleep in my regular clothes usually. Even when it's hot I wear a shirt and some type of pajama bottom. The air conditioner is mostly on during hot summer nights at my house anyways.


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

Boxers


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Aren't you guys afraid someone will walk in? :um


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

jammies, or shorts and a tshirt.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Older shirts that I wouldn't wear outside with pajamas bottoms/shorts.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


> Aren't you guys afraid someone will walk in? :um


This I can't sleep comfortably knowing someone will just go into my room and see my naked, it's so odd.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Wheeeee nakedness for meeeee.

I always kinda worry when I get up in the night to pee that someone can see me wandering around naked through my window. But somehow never enough to actually put on clothes.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I prefer to sleep naked or just panties because I don't like how pajamas get twisted around my body.

But my sons are getting to the age when it might scar them for life to see their mom naked (since 7 year old still crawls into our bed 2-3 nights a week), so I try to wear a tank top and panties. (And wake up a couple times to untwist the tank top...)

If I'm going to initiate sex with hubby, I put sexy lingerie on--then sleep naked after.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Typically just my boxers.



Unvoiced said:


> Aren't you guys afraid someone will walk in? :um


If someone just walks into my apartment, I probably have other problems to deal with :um


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


> Aren't you guys afraid someone will walk in? :um


Yes.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah when I'm back home, I'd be afraid of someone walking in and seeing me in all my naked glory :lol I can imagine, Someone walks in and I'm there asleep with a light shining from the sky and choir of angels singing :lol yes


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

how do you guys/girls sleep naked? It must be so awkward... Maybe I'll try it when I move out on my own :stu

for now I'll stick with t-shirt + shorts... always commando though 8)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Just my briefs.

Occasionally naked, but I always wake up with a boner when I do. :um


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Naked, except for the coolest winter days. Usually without sheets too, at least in the summer. Hubby loves it.

I also only put on clothes when I leave the house. I'm autistic and clothing is one of those things that causes oversensory issues with me. And I'm at home right now. So no "Post a Pic of yourself RIGHT NOW" posts for me right now.


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Clothes.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I sleep in the same underwear I wore that day. I usually keep my t-shirt on as well, unless it's very warm. I haven't owned pajamas in many years.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

T shirt and Boxer Shorts for me. 

ewww Imagine sleeping naked, all those stray pubes and sweat patches all over your sheets.....eww! :um I think I just biled up a bit thinking about it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

NatureFellow said:


> T shirt and Boxer Shorts for me.
> 
> ewww *Imagine sleeping naked, all those stray pubes and sweat patches all over your sheets*.....eww! :um I think I just biled up a bit thinking about it.


Ewwww lmao


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Underwear in the summer, jammies in the winter.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I wear the same things all the time that I'm inside the house. I have 5 pairs of loose fitting pajama type pants I got from JC Penny. I wear these all the time and I wear them along with a t-shirt to bed. 

I never liked the idea of sleeping halfway naked.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

T-Shirt and shorts in summer
Sweats in the winter


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

A large T-shirt and sweatpants. Athletic shorts when it's really hot.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol at the nasties in the bed.

Here's something that hasn't been mentioned.

Lace teddy......with pasties. :lol


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

T shirt and boxer shorts.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Pajama pants that I cut off at the knees. No shirt (too hot).


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

At home it's usually pajamas, those are what I'm most comfortable in as well. At my boyfriend's house it's underwear or... otherwise *shifty eyes* but yeah, voted for pajamas.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whitney said:


> Pajama pants that I cut off at the knees. *No shirt (too hot).*


WHOA! I am not even that daring! :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol at the nasties in the bed.
> 
> Here's something that hasn't been mentioned.
> 
> Lace teddy......with pasties. :lol


sheer negligee that involve pasties with tassels?

pantaloons?


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I used to sleep in boxers and a t-shirt, now I sleep naked. Picture the scene ladeez, get a good picture in your head.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

usually just a long t shirt. occasionally nekkid.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome PJ's...


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> WHOA! I am not even that daring! :afr


I started taking off my shirt when I sleep in high school. After a while I would wake up without it, having taken it off in my sleep. Then I got really nervous when I went to college that I would do that around my roommate, but luckily I never did. I really want to find a shirt that is comfortable for me to sleep in. Sometimes I'll have dreams about being topless some place I shouldn't!


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

t-shirt and boxerbriefs


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

A tank top/t-shirt and shorts/sweatpants.


----------



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

NAKED \o/


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Always nude. Skin slips between the sheets much easier than cloth and I don't end up all tied up in the them.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

Shorts and a t-shirt if it's cold, sleeping naked seems weird to me.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Terrified of sleepwalking so always pjs!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Just the clothes I was wearing during the day with the exception of shoes. Although there have been a few times when I got to lazy and just lied down and slept with everything on. I don't know what everyone is talking about with their clothes getting tied up and whatnot, that's never happened to me.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Grey t-shirt and black PJ bottoms usually. Yawn.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

It's half and half. Sometimes boxers, sometimes naked.


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

A t-shirt and underwear


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I always wear pajamas but lately I've been sleeping without any clothes on. I've never done that before. I used to think it was weird. :um


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Boxers and T-shirt. Nothing else ever.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I frequently don't change into daywear until late in the day. I was just about to change because my friend was here today, but was a minute too late. I was standing there conversing and didn't realise the PJ elastic had failed and my underpants were visible. When she pointed it out it was embarrassing - the waistband was down to my thighs. I felt how this looks :shock. So much for having modest nightwear taste. I also got an offer of new ones, as though I were too poor to afford some myself.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I always wear pajamas they r sooo comfy


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

sleeping naked feels freeing try it!


----------

